# The D500s are coming.



## DarkShadow (Apr 21, 2016)

My buddy just called me from my local Camera shop and has a D500 sitting there waiting for me to drool all over it. I have to see if I can convince him for a free thirty day trial because I already bought the D7200. The D7200 is sounding like a good back up shooter.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 21, 2016)

They are cheap too.  nice.  I like the version 5 processor.
Not a fan of the wheel on the left side, being right handed.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 21, 2016)

Im just going to check it out see whats its like but I am really very happy with the D7200.It's no speed demon on FPS but its a nice well rounded camera for my needs.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 21, 2016)

You do way more wildlife than sports anyways, so you really only need 15 or so quick shutter releases before the game is off angle again anyways don't you?


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes I agree.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 21, 2016)

...but new gear... ahhhhh  There MUST be a reason that you absolutely need to have it if you just think long and hard enough.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 21, 2016)

It can't be very good, it's been out all day and I still haven't seen a single cat picture yet..  Or better yet a 200 shot sequence of a cat sleeping in horrible light just to show off the buffer...


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 21, 2016)

ROFLMAO.


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 22, 2016)

well i hear it has very little noise in high ISO    that would be very nice.     besides that  nothing else about it really interest me.

i guess you can fine tune the lenses by using live view.   manual focusing the lens and than you can tell the camera this is where i want the lens for be focused at and it will fine tune the lens to that focus.   but i hear that only works with nikon lenses.     now if that works with all lenses  that would be the second feature i would be interested in.    maybe it does work with all lenses  hard to say till people really get their hands on them..

i get some really nice images with my d7200,  i doubt ill get better images with a D500   except for may be a bit less noise in low light.    is that worth spending 2k bucks to have.  not really IMO


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 22, 2016)

Agree Danny the 7200 is terrific camera.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 22, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> It can't be very good, it's been out all day and I still haven't seen a single cat picture yet..  Or better yet a 200 shot sequence of a cat sleeping in horrible light just to show off the buffer...



I think somebody tried that but got photobombed by hipsters:

https://s.yimg.com/fz/api/res/1.2/G...ploads/2016/01/nikon-D500-Sample-image-l2.jpg


----------



## gckless (Apr 22, 2016)

dannylightning said:


> well i hear it has very little noise in high ISO    that would be very nice.     besides that  nothing else about it really interest me.
> 
> i guess you can fine tune the lenses by using live view.   manual focusing the lens and than you can tell the camera this is where i want the lens for be focused at and it will fine tune the lens to that focus.   but i hear that only works with nikon lenses.     now if that works with all lenses  that would be the second feature i would be interested in.    maybe it does work with all lenses  hard to say till people really get their hands on them..
> 
> i get some really nice images with my d7200,  i doubt ill get better images with a D500   except for may be a bit less noise in low light.    is that worth spending 2k bucks to have.  not really IMO


I'm mostly with you, and I also shoot with a D7200. Honestly, the buffer is my biggest gripe with the D7200. The FPS you can get by with, but the buffer fills so damn quick you can't shoot fast for too long. I would like the bump in FPS, I shoot motorsports and at some points in time you cannot shoot fast enough. Would also like to be able to shoot at a higher ISO with less noise, it's nice to have.

But these aren't worth the price difference to upgrade to me. That's buying me a Nikon 200-500


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 22, 2016)

gckless said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> > well i hear it has very little noise in high ISO    that would be very nice.     besides that  nothing else about it really interest me.
> ...



i never have buffer issues.     i may snap 10 shots or so in a row as a bird is flying by but  its there and gone so quick i dont need loads of continuous shots..     i can see how some people may need a better buffer..      i do think it would be nice to have but not worth the upgrade for me.   now if i really needed to buy a brand new DSLR   i would probably have a pretty strong debate   d500 or get a D7200 again..     but i am pretty sure i would get the D7200


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 22, 2016)

dannylightning said:


> gckless said:
> 
> 
> > dannylightning said:
> ...


But Danny, in those few seconds you could have 30 images instead of 15-18 to get the perfect wing position.  Once you shoot a pro body you would probably change your opinion. The AF will be better and shooting BIF 10 FPS is a nice speed to have.  The layout of the body is better suited for BIF and Sport as well. A dedicated AF-ON is really nice next to your AE-Lock button.  Just saying...


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 22, 2016)

This to^^ The D7200 is a very good all around camera and the D500 I consider it to be a Hard Core sports Camera. I am pretty sure you can use the D500 for anything but lets go out and do pretty flowers don't  come to mind to me.I guess you really have to shoot something like the D500 to really appreciate it.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 22, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> > gckless said:
> ...



I totally agree, and only say that because I have seen the improvement in Danny's images.  I'm guessing that the D500 will also autofocus (perhaps) significantly better than the D7200.  One does not miss the 10fps until one has it .  I'm also guessing that the build quality would be significantly better.  Never touched a D7200, but just a little guess....going from D7200 to D500 would be similar to going from 60D to 7Dmii as I did.

Danny - you may not need or want to now, but perhaps you will be more inclined after seeing results, and after the price goes down.  (I kinda feel you deserve it man)


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 22, 2016)

Agree^^ I dropped from a little over 8 FPS Pentax K-3 back to nikon D7200 at 6 FPS and though only 2 frames more I noticed it. However I like nikons AF tracking much better so it was worth the 2 FPS lose.


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 22, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> > gckless said:
> ...





JacaRanda said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > dannylightning said:
> ...



if i were able to make a descent amount of money selling my photos or if i made allot of money  i would probably get one.    as of right now its just a hobby that i enjoy and i just cant see spending that kind of money.,   that AE-L button works just fine.   who knows,  maybe some day but not any time soon for me.   maybe the IQ will be allot better but i kind of doubt it will be that much better..    sure it would be nice to have one but  i dont see it any time in the near future.    you got to be happy with what you have sometimes and i am pretty happy..


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 22, 2016)

No doubt,  be happy with what you have.


----------



## wfooshee (Apr 22, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Not a fan of the wheel on the left side, being right handed.



Every Nikon that's not a D3x00 or D5x00 has that selector there. It's not the control wheel, like setting shutter speed, if that's what you meant....


----------



## Watchful (Apr 22, 2016)

wfooshee said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> > Not a fan of the wheel on the left side, being right handed.
> ...


That's true, and I prefer it on the other side is all.


----------



## Orange Elephant (Apr 23, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> My buddy just called me from my local Camera shop and has a D500 sitting there waiting for me to drool all over it. I have to see if I can convince him for a free thirty day trial because I already bought the D7200. The D7200 is sounding like a good back up shooter.



Did you get away with a 30 day free trial? They must really like you to do that for a camera that they could sell 20 times over!


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 23, 2016)

dannylightning said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > dannylightning said:
> ...




In addition, think of the lens you could aquire with that kind of dough!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 23, 2016)

Orange Elephant said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > My buddy just called me from my local Camera shop and has a D500 sitting there waiting for me to drool all over it. I have to see if I can convince him for a free thirty day trial because I already bought the D7200. The D7200 is sounding like a good back up shooter.
> ...


No,I was just joking.I wouldn't even ask. I can get a trial though buying one out then returning it on the last day of return.LOL  But I wouldn't do that either because I don't return things unless there broken.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 23, 2016)

Crazy,  the D500s Is already out?   I expected a D510 first!


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 23, 2016)

jake337 said:


> Crazy,  the D500s Is already out?   I expected a D510 first!


I'm just waiting for some reviewer to ***** to hi heaven about how it still isn't a good replacement for the d300

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## jaomul (Apr 25, 2016)

If it has the same tech as the d5, or at least the same design ideas, it may well be that a d7200 is a better camera at lower iso and the d500 probably excel in higher iso, just a guess


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 25, 2016)

jaomul said:


> If it has the same tech as the d5, or at least the same design ideas, it may well be that a d7200 is a better camera at lower iso and the d500 probably excel in higher iso, just a guess


Doesn't appear that it is the same tech as the D5..  Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting
I also saw someone's test where they shot a D500, D800, D4 and D5 at base ISO underexposed 5 stops.  The D800 was best, followed by the D500 then the D4 and D5 was in last.  I can't post the link because its on another forum.  But the result was pretty interesting to see..


----------



## bundleofjoy (Apr 26, 2016)

that great news for all


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 26, 2016)

Personally I don't worry about the ISO noise because I mostly shoot In enough light that ISO is not crazy high.  The most Important to me Is focus accuracy,tracking speed and buffer and how it handles In extreme New England weather conditions. So far my D7200 has been great all of this including high ISO.


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 26, 2016)

i personally have a thing for low light..   i love night time photos.   i do not shot at night much but when i do its just really fun for some reason..   plus my birding lens is not always happy on cloudy days,    with the 7200 i can get up to about 10k iso which i need on some days,  sometimes the photos look pretty good at 10k  sometimes they do not,   iso 6400 is really ideal on that camera but sometimes i need more...     the camera doing well at high iso is really the main reason i would want it plus there are a few other things that are nice about it..


----------



## sashbar (May 15, 2016)

DarkShadow shoots in enough light.  Dannylighting shoots in low light.  Have you guys ever thought of swapping your forum names?


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2016)

This^^ Is funny,Good one for sure.


----------



## dannylightning (May 16, 2016)

sashbar said:


> DarkShadow shoots in enough light.  Dannylighting shoots in low light.  Have you guys ever thought of swapping your forum names?



lol,,    

when the lighting is not the greatest its sure nice to have equipment that will still let you shoot..   low light photography is kind of cool too,  at least i think so..  and if you can do it without a tripod and slow shutter speed even better lol..


----------



## DarkShadow (May 16, 2016)

Ok occasionally I shoot in lowlight but my Idea of low light is on a tripod ISO kept around 100.I don't do clubs or concerts.This is my idea of low light shooting taken with the D3300 and 18-55 kit lens.


----------



## dannylightning (May 16, 2016)

beautiful photo..    

i like hand holding in low light like i did with these..  for me there is just something about being able to hand hold shots in low light that i really enjoy...   plus when i need to shoot people in a low light situation i want to be able to do it..


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 2, 2016)

I just hope we get that AF and low light performance soon in a full frame version. Well, a full frame version that isnt the D5.


----------

